# God's Catchbox?



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

This is the deepest photo yet taken of the Orion Nebula- a stellar nursery. Is that a can dangling in the middle of that window? lol. I thought it was too stunning not to share. Enjoy.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Stunning for sure Dawg. I have a large coffee table book of Hubble pics, look in it most every day. We're part of something so vast, we can't tell if it has boundaries or if infinity is real.*

*So is all of that God? Did a separate God force create all that? Our puny minds fail.*

*Some say the only God we can know as a human species is the spark of divinity within - the white haired man in the sky is an illusion.*


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I dunno Nipples, I can't profess to know much about the more profound aspects of such things. But every now and then I see something that restores my sense of "awe." Serious "awe" deficiency in the world today... I mean, we're looking at a star factory, the whole of it. This thing makes batteries that last billions of years. Stuff fascinates me.


----------



## Nik Nikolby (Aug 7, 2016)

Hey Corn, you'd probably like kurzgesagt youtube channel. They have a really good video on the limits of human expansion through space (and more besides).


----------

